# Few photo



## FranckD (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi ,

_Plistospilota guineensis _female adult :







_Popa spurca _female adult






_Creobroter_ sp female adult






_Phylocrania paradoxa _female sub adult








Sibyla pretiosa pair adult






Franck


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 1, 2007)

Good jobs!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 1, 2007)

Wondeful pics! Great stick mimicry from the Popa SPurca pic.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful pic's &amp; mantis!


----------



## FranckD (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi ,

Thank  

Franck


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## jarek (Aug 1, 2007)

I like the green phyllocrania and plistospilota because they are huge


----------



## RodG (Aug 2, 2007)

Beautiful photos!!! Thanks for sharing. My favorite is Plistospilota guineensis


----------



## Asa (Aug 2, 2007)

> Beautiful photos!!! Thanks for sharing. My favorite is Plistospilota guineensis


Heh heh. Mine too.


----------



## spawn (Aug 2, 2007)

Those pictures are gorgeous! I'm absolutely enamored with the S. pretiosa. How long is the adult female? I love how the wings are the only thing monotone color on the adults (can both genders fly?).

Also, how many nymphs hatch out of a Cryptic ooth?


----------



## FranckD (Aug 3, 2007)

> Those pictures are gorgeous! I'm absolutely enamored with the S. pretiosa. How long is the adult female? I love how the wings are the only thing monotone color on the adults (can both genders fly?).Also, how many nymphs hatch out of a Cryptic ooth?


Hi ,

The adult females of S. pretiosa measure approximately 5 cm.

The two sexes fly.

Each ooths gives between 15 and 35 young people during the blossoming.

This morning, the fifth ooth laid by a female fertilizes only once, A gives 24 young people during the blossoming.

Franck


----------

